# Rewarding Using Variation



## JoelSilverman (Oct 16, 2008)

This is something that I think will be a lot of fun, seeing that most German Shepherds like so many different types of toys. 

One of the styles that I brought over from marine mammal training was incorporating a lot of variation when rewarding the animal. What is great about this is that it makes training more interesting for the animal because he never knows what he is going to get. And when you are training a dog like a GSD, it makes it even more fun because they often like so many different toys.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I always switch out on what treats I use for rewards, think that helps keep the interest going.

And then there's the big jackpot of the motivating toy!!!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

I too, switch out Ivy's rewards. One time it is a chicken treat for example and then the next time the rewrd is her cuz etc. Like MRL said it keeps them interested and eager to please they never know what reward they are going to recieve.


----------



## LuvsDieter (Feb 2, 2006)

Yup, sometimes it's a treat or piece of food, other times it's tugging with a toy. My favorite is when a good belly rub is reward enough


----------



## JoelSilverman (Oct 16, 2008)

Isn't that great? And the greatest part is to see their expression wondering what the reward will be.....a treat.. what type of treat?.... a toy.. what type of toy? I love that picture, by the way!!! 

I was in Austria doing a TV series called _Kommissar Rex_ in 1994-1996, and we had 4 GSD's we got from Germany.. great dogs. It was my only real experience training them extensively, and to this day, one of the smartest and most enjoyable breeds to train. It comes from their appreciation for so many types of treats, so many different types of toys, and of course, just that good ol' tactile reward.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Apollo and Zeus are quite different when it comes to rewards. Apollo has a good bit of drive for being a German Showline, for food and toys. He will accept almost anything as a reward, whether it's food, toys, or affection. His favorite reward would have to be a tie between food, (any kind, the boys loves everything!) and his squeaky toys! He loves to squeak them.

Zeus has drive as well, but since he's a bit hard headed, you have to have a treat or a toy, affection isn't good enough for him. He loves food as well, but not as much as Apollo. Zeus' favorite reward hands down though is his tug toy. After doing a command well, I will let him tug on it, praise him, and I will tell him to "Drop It" and we do another command.


----------



## JoelSilverman (Oct 16, 2008)

How about being consistent and inconsistent when you bring your dogs out for a training session? Do you always do the same sequence and behaviors in the same order with your dogs, or do you change things up?


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

It depends, if I got them to successfully to do a behavior, then I change it up. If they got confused, then I do the behavior over and over and reward them when I break it down and they get the individual parts correct. Then I start to make it a little more difficult.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

It depends on what I'm working on..

If I'm getting ready to trial my bitch then yes, I will pattern train.. That way there's no second guessing on the dogs part.. (or at least you hope so that day)

If I'm just out playing around, the exercises, commands will get mixed up.. So the dog really has to think and think quickly!!


----------



## JoelSilverman (Oct 16, 2008)

This is such a great learning thing for me, you guys. As an animal trainer for movies and commercials, and even though I have my show on Animal Planet, I tell people that I am very open minded and always learning. I really like to hear all the things that you guys do. It is all so new and fresh. That is why I joint these forums..


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Maybe you'll have to try Schutzhund one day!!


----------



## JoelSilverman (Oct 16, 2008)

I love watching it!! I have a lot of friends doing that and Ringsport


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I mix praise, treat and toy and I am very inconsistent with that except with pups when teaching a new behavior I start with treats and when the pup has the behavior then I start mixing the reward, unless the pup isn't food motivated, then I use what trips their trigger.

Val


----------



## JoelSilverman (Oct 16, 2008)

I like inconsistency too... When I was working at Sea World in the early eighties training killer whales the director of training had a phrase. He said.. "be consistently inconsistent"... in other words.. mix it up..


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

With our guide dogs we generally use food, but we dont always use it to reward good behavior. As our pups get older, we try to use voice more than treats, since they will be placed in situations where they can't always be rewarded with food.
We do tailor to our dogs though. My 3rd foster, Ilan, was panicky near loud sounds.(People yelling, sirens, loud trucks.) Bad news for a guide dog. We did find that she was all about her ball. It's a tough little rubber gray thing that she picks up like a passifier and starts chewing.
I started bringing that on our walks, and pretty soon it was "OMG!!! Loud noise. Stay Calm. Look at mom. THERES MY BALL!"
She only got the ball on working walks. For the first few times she got it the minute she was showing nervous signs. Then I held out.
Even though Ilan stayed with us, I am happy to report that it isn't because of loud noises!!!


----------



## JoelSilverman (Oct 16, 2008)

I think another gentleman was talking about his two dogs Apollo and Zues and was mentioning that they were both different too. It seems to me that the best trainers are the ones that can identify the different personalities in dogs, and the situation, and work the dogs accordingly. By the way, although I have been doing this for 30 years, I know absolutely nothing about how you guys go about training your dogs. I have a tremendous respect for what you do. 

It's funny because when I am on the set training my dogs, people will tell me how smart they think the dog is, and maybe he is. But I tell them. "the smart dogs are the guide dogs. They don't get a second take if they mess up". We do.


----------



## jessiem (Oct 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: JoelSilvermanIsn't that great? And the greatest part is to see their expression wondering what the reward will be.....a treat.. what type of treat?.... a toy.. what type of toy? I love that picture, by the way!!!
> 
> I was in Austria doing a TV series called _Kommissar Rex_ in 1994-1996, and we had 4 GSD's we got from Germany.. great dogs. It was my only real experience training them extensively, and to this day, one of the smartest and most enjoyable breeds to train. It comes from their appreciation for so many types of treats, so many different types of toys, and of course, just that good ol' tactile reward.


OMG! I loved that show, i never missed it!


----------



## JoelSilverman (Oct 16, 2008)

I was there for the first 2 years!!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: JoelSilverman
> 
> It's funny because when I am on the set training my dogs, people will tell me how smart they think the dog is, and maybe he is. But I tell them. "the smart dogs are the guide dogs. They don't get a second take if they mess up". We do.


I think that you would find that we all start out the same way. Lots of repeats, lots of treats, a whole lot of praise, some ignoring, and redirect, redirect, redirect.
We don't want too much negative because our dogs must be able to say no, and feel ok about it.


----------



## JoelSilverman (Oct 16, 2008)

That is exactly what I do too. Especially when I am training a dog that just wants so bad to do it right and please me.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Check out my newly working foster girl under Braggs! I'm rather proud of her!!!


----------

